

Google Gravity - franze
http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity

======
jrockway
Almost as fun as the katamari hack:

<http://kathack.com/>

~~~
wgx
Now THAT is awesome. Needs an HN thread of its own.

~~~
jrockway
HN is where I heard about it. Here's the thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2318076>

------
Mithrandir
I believe this is a takeoff from the demo of box2dweb:

<https://code.google.com/p/box2dweb/>

<http://www.atomitware.tk/games/box2dwebdemo.html>

Pretty cool. Type something into the search box, press enter and see what
happens. :)

~~~
mrdoob2
This experiment was done in 2009 using Box2DJS[1] for the site Chrome
Experiments[2]. Since then I've been improving it by cleaning up the code,
adding DevideOrientation support and, some weeks ago, updated it to the new
google.com design.

Fun fact: The API being used has been deprecated for a while and, as far as I
know, there is no alternative.

[1] <http://box2d-js.sourceforge.net/> [2] <http://www.chromeexperiments.com/>

~~~
skrebbel
> _Fun fact: The API being used has been deprecated for a while and, as far as
> I know, there is no alternative._

Amazing that it works on non-Chrome as well, then! (opera, in my case)

(also, hi! small world)

~~~
mrdoob2
Mr. Skrebbel! :)

Yes. Chrome Experiments is not about Chrome-specific experiments but about
pushing Javascript and the new cross-browser APIs.

I always try to use APIs supported by more than one browser. It just happened
that it performed much faster on Chrome than any other browser for a year or
so (until the other browsers catched up).

Good to see that, 2 years after relase, people on Firefox/Opera/IE can finally
see the thing properly ;)

------
artursapek
Awh, they removed the Google+ part of the toolbar. I want to check my
notifications upside-down.

~~~
kpreid
It's just the not-logged-in view.

The alternative would be a security hole in Google.

------
CletoSColoma
Lo he adoptado como mi pagina de inicio al
<http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/> Muy buena
iniciativa y muy original. (I've adpted as the Home page. Original and
creative one, puts a smile on the face. Keep it going. Congrt!

------
jeffool
On my phone so I can't accurately find it, but there was an ad for a Nintendo
game (Wario: Shake It) that added gravity to Youtube. It was done
fantastically. Someone should link that.

~~~
Kenw00t
I guess it is this: <http://www.youtube.com/wariolandshakeit2008>

------
alexyoung
It even works if you move the browser window around

------
johanbrook
Works great on touch devices as well.

